# Daughter's shin bruise is numb



## Lynne

My daughter has been knocking shins in sparring and has the usual bruises.  However, one of the bruises is "numb."  Honestly, I did internet searches and couldn't come up with much - there were a few scary references that suggested no circulation around a numb bruised area.

So, my questions are:  is this normal in sparring?  Will it resolve by itself or does she really need to see a doctor?  She's not in a great deal of pain, just numb. Should I be concerned about the possibility of lack of circulation?


----------



## Kacey

Lynne said:


> My daughter has been knocking shins in sparring and has the usual bruises.  However, one of the bruises is "numb."  Honestly, I did internet searches and couldn't come up with much - there were a few scary references that suggested no circulation around a numb bruised area.
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, my questions are:  is this normal in sparring?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it normal to get banged around some and have bruises?  Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will it resolve by itself or does she really need to see a doctor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's been more than a couple of days (shorter time if she's under 15 or so) then yes - go see a doctor.  Any injury requiring a doctor needs to be seen ASAP, or secondary problems can impair the doctor's ability to diagnose the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's not in a great deal of pain, just numb.  Should I be concerned about the possibility of lack of circulation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Numb generally indicates nerve damage, although lack of circulation is also a possibility.  When in doubt - GO SEE A DOCTOR.  The sooner an injury is treated, the lower the risk of negative side effects and the better the recovery rate; also, quicker treatment (barring ERs) is usually cheaper, because there are fewer related concerns.
> 
> _Please_ remember that we are not doctors, and while we can suggest from our own knowledge and experience - if you have to ask if you should go see a doctor - the answer is a resounding _*YES*_.  Please let us know what the doctor says and how your daughter is doing.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lynne

Thank you, Kacey.  I'll check on her and if she's still numb, I'll make an apptmt.

I'll let you know.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

About numbness over bruises:

First off, Kacey prety much said it. If in doubt, go see. But go in knowing in advance that the doc ain't gonna whip out some miracle cure. The best he can do is to make sure no scary monstors are hiding in the closet; after that, he's super likely to send y'all home with the recommendations of rest, ceasing the offending activity while healing, and the likely use of an NSAID.

That said, why? Most of the bodies nerves live in a sheath. Type C pain fibers don't, but their the exception. This sheath is supplied blood by very small vessels; as long as this blood is feeding air and food to the sheath, the nerve is happy and does it's job. "Ischemia" is the term used for a lack of blood supply. Perineural ischemia is the term used to describe the lack of blood supply to that nerve sheath.

What causes perineural ischemia? Pressure. Lean on the blood vessels, and the blood can't get through...like standing on a hose. Things in the body that do this are called "space occupying lesions". It's a phrase that often unecessarily scares the crap outta people, because it's used as a general descriptor for some scary monstors such as a cancer tumor, and the like.  But swelling -- simple old inflammation after physical activity -- also acts as a space occupying lesion. The fluid creates a hydraulic pressure of sorts, and the swollen tissues and thickened body fluids act as the thing that presses on the vessels that feed the sheath around the nerve.

When nerves feel odd, or do wierd things, they call it "paresthesia". When something is temporary, they call it "transient". So, a numb spot on the shin bruise, caused by swelling that's bugging a nerve sheath, could be called "transient ischemic paresthesia". A numb spot that will go away when the swelling goes down.

Basically, it means it will go away. If the nerve is getting enough air and nutrition through those little vessels, the feeling will come back as the swelling goes down. If the sensory nerve that's feeling numb is getting so little blood that it dies, the good news is they grow back. They just grow back very slowly (like, a quarter inch a month), so she may not get the feeling back over that spot until several months after the swelling of the bruise has resolved. (look up "axonotmesis"). 

Things that get the swelling down sooner than later: NSAID's (aspirin, advil), Ice packs, rest, elevation (prop it up on something higher than her heart), and an ace compression bandage, wrapped lightly over the bruised part of the leg ("lightly" is very important here).

Hope it helps,

Dave


----------



## Shaderon

That's really good information thiere Dave, thanks for that, I'll have to remember that one.


----------



## Andrew Green

Shin pads, if her shins are getting that banged up, get some shin pads.

The dipped foam ones are a waste.  Cloth ones are ok, Muay Thai ones are the best bet.


----------



## Lynne

Thank you, Dave!  I enjoyed the explanation and it's helped ease my mind.

I talked with a nurse and she said to do what Dave said (except for the ACE bandage) - rest, elevation, ice and a NSAID.  She said it's probably inflammation of the nerves at this point.  In a week or so, hopefully the numbness will go away.  And I'll get an Ace bandage.

Andrew - I plan on ordering shin guards right away.  The ones for sale at my Dojang are thin, about $7.00, probably a waste of $$.  You said don't order the foam-dipped ones.  I'll look on the net for the Muay-Thai ones.

This reminds me of something.  I was doing a search this morning on google, "martial arts-shin injuries" and came across a forum where people were talking about how to specifically induce nerve damage.  Is that over the top? Can't you wear shin guards in competitions?


----------



## Andrew Green

martial artists are noturious for doing really stupid things. 

As for competition, depends on the style and rules of that style.  Some styles require them, others might ban them.


----------



## searcher

I would like to recommend Ringside shin pads.   I have been using them for about 15 years and they are great.


----------



## Lynne

Hi Searcher,

I already ordered another brand, but I will need shinguards in a few months.  I might try them.

Today is July 8 and my daughter's shin is still a bit numb but getting better. We bought some inexpensive cloth shinguards for her to use while waiting for the mail order ones.  She got whacked in the shins twice and it hurt, so she's not sparring for awhile.  There's a small area still numb, nowhere near the original area.


----------

